# Tine Harrow



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Ok - this is a combination between build and mod! I had a section of old tine harrow and a frame frome an old Rotary hoe. I was tired of the harrow swinging around on a chain, so modified it to a 3 point set up. I mounted the hoe frame on top and made the hitch. Works WAY better than before, and I can lift it to carry instead of dragging it around.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

I'll bet that works pretty good for spreadin' out them cow pies too! :eat: :eat:


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Works GREAT for pie spreadin' and a whole lot more! I had some brush piles I burnt - lots of ashes and dirt piles afterwards. It was the first thing I attacked after putting this together - flattened them out real nice!


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Fordfarm , this is just like what you said, combo !
I did this for my brother, to use behind his 49 N.
He wanted to help his neighbors with there gardens


----------



## Fordfarm (Dec 27, 2005)

Looks a little like the one I'm working on! Was it an old horse drawn disc? (That's what mine started out life as!)


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Yal , fordfarm , it was a horse drawn, I used most of the tounge doing the 3 point.


----------



## Live Oak (Dec 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by DrBailey _
> *Fordfarm , this is just like what you said, combo !
> I did this for my brother, to use behind his 49 N.
> He wanted to help his neighbors with there gardens *


DR, that looks like a real nice implement for preping a food plot. :thumbsup:


----------



## DrBailey (Nov 14, 2004)

Chief , thats exactly what we did it for, My brother wanted to help his neighbers.


----------

